# The (colorful) MERGE e-newsletter March 2006 has just been sent out



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

The (colorful) MERGE e-newsletter March 2006 was sent out last night.To receive the e-newsletters, register (it's free) at:http://www.meresearch.org.uk/about/register.asp[AOL: Here]


----------

